# Weed identification



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I need help identifying this. I live in SE Virginia. This is growing in a few patches around my yard. It kind of blends in with the grass. I ripped some of it off in one go- it's the bunch you see here. It seems to be growing at about the same pace as the rest of my grass. I mow twice a week.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

got any pictures of the actual patches?


----------

